# intel i7 2600k



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

What other mods should/would i have to use to get the full 5.7GHz out of this processor?


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

liquid nitrogen would be a start...


Edit* 

apparently someone in the UK has done it while on a air cooler  

Here is a link with his settings / voltages pretty impressive if you ask me.

Board Message


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

yea ive heard ppl doing it with stock cooling but im going to make sure i get top of the line cooling anyway just to be safe


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The i7 2600k is a 3.4GHz Quad Core CPU. Is there something you need/want to accomplish that 3.4GHz can't do?


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

Just supreme usage of adobe and autodesk tools simultaneously


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldn't have to overclock for that just make sure you have a decent amount of ram just to add its possible to get to 4.7 with that CPU on air because I have done it secondly you must have good air cooling and a very good psu and ram before attempting it

Not all CPUs are equal someone could have the same setup as you and only get a 40% increase whilst you could get 60% overclocking is all about experimenting.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sort of a power user lol I love that processing power. It's awesome for the tons of rendering. Also I bet I could go all out on civ 5 and jam pack the biggest maps with the max amount of civs. And my friends like Bruting things and a faster processor would be prime for brute speed. I'll go deep in liquid coolers but not like I'm gonna push a 990x to 7.1 by having an ln2 pot cooling it... That's a one time novelty thing. There are more things I do that are better with more processing speed but I don't feel u need to know everything I do.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

asmDash said:


> I'm sort of a power user lol I love that processing power. It's awesome for the tons of rendering. Also I bet I could go all out on civ 5 and jam pack the biggest maps with the max amount of civs. And my friends like Bruting things and a faster processor would be prime for brute speed. I'll go deep in liquid coolers but not like I'm gonna push a 990x to 7.1 by having an ln2 pot cooling it... That's a one time novelty thing. There are more things I do that are better with more processing speed but I don't feel u need to know everything I do.


you dont need water cooling just need what I mentioned.

I do overclocking competitions and overclocking does have its benefits but it has more drawbacks. You need to know what you are doing.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

What's a drawback where money is not an issue?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

By drawbacks I mean oveclocking shortens the life span of the cpu and any other components affected by the overclock usually the motherboard, psu and ram.

It doesn't always have the desired results.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The i7 2600k should do all that you mentioned, at stock speeds, without popping a sweat. 
OC'ing also voids warranties.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> By drawbacks I mean oveclocking shortens the life span of the cpu and any other components affected by the overclock usually the motherboard, psu and ram.
> 
> It doesn't always have the desired results.


id just try till im happy or get bored.. if need be then id gladly replace parts



Tyree said:


> The i7 2600k should do all that you mentioned, at stock speeds, without popping a sweat.
> OC'ing also voids warranties.


im aware of this..


----------



## daniella100.5 (Apr 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> OC'ing also voids warranties.


I didn't realize that this was the case with the 2600k?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

daniella100.5 said:


> I didn't realize that this was the case with the 2600k?


any overclocking of any cpu voids the warranty.


----------

